# Audi A4 Diesel TDi (red i) 2004 - what engine oil



## deise (2 Feb 2011)

Have car 2 months,  enjoying it .

Manual gives the VW refrence oil spec but this is not the same as what the labels in garage reference .  What type/grade of engine oil should I be using.


----------



## Boyd (2 Feb 2011)

I'd usually stick with the manual. You can look up recommended oil type here based on the car: http://www.opieoils.co.uk/product-finder/car/engine-oil/product-finder-2.aspx


----------



## sse (2 Feb 2011)

Is the car on standard or longlife servicing?

I use a Valvoline oil which meets the longlife specs.

If it's on standard interval servicing then I'd use a good quality synthetic oil - Magnatec or similar - at least.

SSE


----------



## Dandark (3 Feb 2011)

*oil*

I'll check it out in work and let you know what is reccomend.


----------



## blacktalons (4 Feb 2011)

HELIX ULTRA EXTRA 5W-30. (diesel)


----------



## hopalong (4 Feb 2011)

halfords have a find right oil for your car on the uk site.also micks garage.


----------

